# What would ur horse be if they were in high school



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

What a fun thread!  I'll join in! 

First off is Dillon, he would definatly be the nerd that sits at the front of the class and doesn't talk to anyone else, but very likable nontheless. 











Caly would be the in your face strutting her stuff kinda of girl that thinks she's all that and a bag of potato chips! 










Bonnie would be the shy girl that sits at the back of the class trying to avoid the world. 










Vesta would be the beautiful bombshell girl that all that guys are nuts about!  










Rem would definatly be the cute little sports girl with a ton of athletic talent.


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha this is cute :]

Cappy would be the super athletic guy who was friends with everyone









And Faith would be his blue eyed GF that everyone loves (for some reason horses get attached to her out of like nowhere lol but she doesnt care)


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Stitch would be the goof of the school, and always chasing the ladies wanting them to like him

















Cody would be the rebel, the guy who doesn't care what anyone else thinks about him or what anyone thinks about the things that he does.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Neat thread...

Cinder would be the kid everyone wanted on their side...get in trouble and Cinder would stick up for you. (she's lead mare)









Eve would be the new foreign kid...still not sure of herself and kinda a klutz. Figuring it out, but needing help along the way!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL! Cute thread!









Lillie is like the highschool lead actress. She thinks she lives in the spotlight and will hog the attention if not given to her.









Lyric is the faithful sidekick/best friend of the popular girls. Not actually looking for the limelight but wanting to be "in crowd".









Comanche is the new girl on the block with the surly attitude. She doesn't care what others think about her. she's just going to do her own thing.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is fun!

Romeo would be the kid that was a jerk to your face, but deep down he is really nice and caring. and only his true friends would know that.
He would also be the guy every girl wanted. (That really is how it is...)








Demi would be the new girl that just wanted to fit in. She would be a pretty girl, but just normal.








PintoBean would be a class clown. He would be best buds with Romeo and everyone would know his name.








Thats all I will do, I don't want to post to many pics.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Pretty sure this pictures sums up Rainy in general. She's the snobby, popular, pretty girl. She's smart, cruel and calculating. She'll do anything to get out of work, and flirts with all the guys.


----------



## Ponni (Jan 9, 2010)

the wanna-be and the clown


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

^^ Horseluver2435 hehe sounds like you  JK


Ivy would be one of the shy and smart but sweet and girls who get pushed around by the popular girls but doesnt really care. She isnt popular but is still liked


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Solon would probably be a football player.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ice would definitely be the boy in the back of the classroom with a bad attitude....he might have an eyebrow ring or something. He's kind of lazy and doesn't really say much to people, even his friends. But of course he'd be able to kick everyone's butt!! All the girls secretly think he's kind of cute......


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Buttercup would be the gorgeous leader of the pack that doesnt really associate with anyone outside of her clique.








Eeyore The guy that is an outcast with looks, but makes up for it in personality.








Sugar- the girl with the brains to do anything she wanted, but is too stubborn and lazy to do it.








Buddy- the talented guy that will only do work if theres something in it for him.








Shadow- the pretty boy that gets picked on a lot for looking so girly








Summer- the pretty girl that is nice to everyone and very ependable








Star- the average looking girl that is mean and has no friends, but still tries








Midnight- the bully that everyone only likes because hes hot








Thunder- the comedian of the bunch








and of course the good girls go for the bad boys


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Eric would be the high strung kid with ADD in the special classes taking Ritilian twice a day.











Hylke would be the smart chubby kid everyone wants to sit next to in Math class.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Rissa!! I have such a huge crush on your horses!! They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Zeus would be a HUGE flirt, and pretty athletic, maybe soccer player, pretty smart but not valedictorian or anything. 
Fun topic, by the way, fun to think what you horse might be as a person. :]


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Rosie would be the sweet empathetic girl who listens to everybodys problems and would give you the shirt off her back if she though it would help.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Haha, my horse would probably fit into several different groups. Definately the add special ed class, who can't focus on anything for more than 5 seconds. The smart kid who always wants to learn, but doesn't want to seem too studious. And most definately the blonde cheerleader who thinks she's all that, and that all the guys chase after, yet she doesn't give them the time of day. She's definately a wild child. Here are a couple of pictures portraying how she is.
saphanddon.JPG
saphirafunny.jpg


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Kainne would be the super bubbly friendly gay guy for sure =P 











Buddy would be the tough but quiet cowboy with a sensitive side =P











And Rocky would be that one short exotic guy all the ladies love and all of the guys are jealous of =P


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Amir
The sissy mumma's boy everyone _thinks_ might be gay, but they're not really sure


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

hehe such a cute, funny thread! hehe 

Lena would be the popular girl, boss around her group of posse (spelling?), and try to steal all the boys with her looks xP


























I <333 her soo much, she is so perfect, but she can be that grumpy stubborn popular kid sometimes


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks i just thought of it because my paint is a ADD blonde i was thinking she'd be a crazy cool blonde and so on


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Honors looks are decieveing. <<miss spelt??<< anywho. Hes quite a ladies man and very athletic. I would place him as the very flirtatious all star track runner (OTTB) or the preppy boy with the flippy hair that wears sweater vests


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^Bahaha, with the flippy hair! that was funny!
Honor is gorgeus by the way.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Penny would be the rough looking loner, with a few piercings and a surly face, but she's really quite friendly beneath it all, and could ace her class if she tried.





















Shea would be one of those boys who's real pretty, so he's teased about being girly. He's the shy, friendly type, who goes unnoticed by most, but his friends know he has a heart of gold.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Deja would be the pretty loner delinquent girl that has one or two connections at the top if she needs them. She hangs out on her own and no one bothers her. Everyone knows about her, but no one knows her. She is lazy and doesn't do homework but gets the best scores in the school on tests without trying even despite skipping school alot. Manipulative, and will kick your butt if you get on her bad side, but not truely a bad girl.



Mana is the junior high kid that tested into high school. He's the smallest one, but he's made friends with the big man on campus so no one bothers him. He is training to become the next guy on top. He's gunna be a stud muffin when he's older, but right now girls are nothing to him. He's got major additude and knows how to use it. He's kind of a bully and likes to pick on the nerds (donkey and pony)


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

Pretty Blonde !


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

cool guys keep it coming


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, I'll give this a try.

Magic would be the class clown, 








Gypsy would be the sweet girl that just wants everyone to like her, so they end up taking advantage of her, 








And Skip would be a jock.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

cute such pretty horses


----------



## wrangler11 (Feb 5, 2010)

haha this is a cool thread 


Boomer would be the hot, athletic nerd that everyone loves 










And Wrangler would be the cute, c.ocky guy everyone wants to be around


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Nice idea 

Shes the little show off that all the boys love


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Dandy would be the bad boy that no one really understood. All the girls would secretly want him cause he's super sexy, but their daddys would have an anuerism (sp?) if they brought him home. He's quiet but stands up for himself. No one really messes with him and thats just how he likes it!









One sock would be the goofy show off. He's exotic looking and girls think he's sexy. He does what he wants and doesnt care about consequences. Also very stubborn. 









Red is the all around nice guy. He's very handsome and very nice. He wants to make everybody happy. He's athletic and smart. Top of his class and star baseball player. 









Jenny is one of the guys. She's the foriegn girl that everybody thinks is so cool. She's very nice but doesnt put up with the bullcrap.


----------



## KrystaLake (Feb 12, 2010)

Tuesday Skye: She would be the blonde chick/beauty queen that is self centered and is a little on the ditsy side...lol (and this horse only loves me...lol...and doesnt let anyone else ride her, very sassy girl)









Luca: He is the gentle sweetheart that befriends everyone. He can be a little nervous but is truly a gentle soul, he loves cats and hates dogs. He is a woman's dream man....lol










Della: She is the tomboy, she is not afraid to get down and dirty. Not much scares her and is willing to try just about anything.










Bubba: He is the jock type, throws his weight around, and a bit on the ditsy side. But man is he nice to look at!!!


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Rena would definitly be the sporty,athletic, sassy,show off, princess that people love, haha and very arguementative too. but very sweet and loving once she gets to know you.and strangly very quiet. kinda does her own thing.
haha she has so many personalities i dont know!
http://www.horseforum.com/members/10629/album/horses-i-have-known-885/dscn4964-6774.jpg


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Here's silver*

http://www.horseforum.com/members/13055/album/silver-1343/silver-9316.jpg
above is the pic of silver who ithink would be the popular jock,cool,athletic,popular and very cute stupid in a cute waylol


----------

